# Short runner 16v turbo mustang throttle body opinions



## VWeezly (Jul 5, 2005)

I just bought a sri for the rabbit with a mustang throttle body flange. Has anyone run a mustang throttle body on a 16v short runner. I want to know what experiences people have had with idle, power, usability, etc. What throttle cable should I use?
pic for click










_Modified by VWeezly at 5:29 PM 11-17-2009_


----------



## Jeebus (Jul 8, 2001)

*Re: Short runner 16v turbo mustang throttle body opinions (VWeezly)*

You won't have any issues... lots have used them.


----------



## bdcoombs (Jul 28, 2002)

*Re: Short runner 16v turbo mustang throttle body opinions (Jeebus)*

youll be fine as long as your not on digi where it uses a closed and wide open throttle swtiche







s and not TPS like the mustang tb


----------



## VWeezly (Jul 5, 2005)

*Re: Short runner 16v turbo mustang throttle body opinions (bdcoombs)*

Cool. And I assume the TPS is wired up the same... What about the throttle cable? Can I use the one I have or will I need to rig something to work. Pics of anyones setup would be awesome.


----------



## turbodub (Jul 6, 2000)

*FV-QR*

cut off the flange and weld a obd1 vr throttle body flange on it


----------



## Jeebus (Jul 8, 2001)

*Re: Short runner 16v turbo mustang throttle body opinions (VWeezly)*

stock cable in a MKI


----------



## Amsterdam087 (Dec 31, 2007)

*Re: Short runner 16v turbo mustang throttle body opinions (VWeezly)*

beautiful car,
just noticed it was in pvw rescently.


----------



## VWeezly (Jul 5, 2005)

*Re: Short runner 16v turbo mustang throttle body opinions (Amsterdam087)*


_Quote, originally posted by *turbodub* »_cut off the flange and weld a obd1 vr throttle body flange on it

I'm going with the mustang tb.

_Quote, originally posted by *Amsterdam087* »_beautiful car,
just noticed it was in pvw rescently.









Thanks!
Glad the throttle cable i have will work with the mustang tb.


----------



## Amsterdam087 (Dec 31, 2007)

*Re: Short runner 16v turbo mustang throttle body opinions (VWeezly)*

i want to see some vids of your car please.


----------



## Jeebus (Jul 8, 2001)

*Re: Short runner 16v turbo mustang throttle body opinions (VWeezly)*

Stock MKI cable.. I doubt the 16v cable will be long enough.


----------



## VWeezly (Jul 5, 2005)

*Re: Short runner 16v turbo mustang throttle body opinions (Jeebus)*


_Quote, originally posted by *Jeebus* »_Stock MKI cable.. I doubt the 16v cable will be long enough. 

Ahhhhh. Thanks! http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## pikeno15 (Feb 20, 2007)

*Re: Short runner 16v turbo mustang throttle body opinions (VWeezly)*

anyone knows about any parts for a ABA 8v that can be swapped with any other vehicle??? like throttle body, injectors, head, anything that will make my car run nicer.
i have a aba 8v T


----------



## VWeezly (Jul 5, 2005)

*Re: Short runner 16v turbo mustang throttle body opinions (pikeno15)*

anyone have any pics?


----------



## ValveCoverGasket (Mar 20, 2002)

*Re: Short runner 16v turbo mustang throttle body opinions (Jeebus)*


_Quote, originally posted by *Jeebus* »_Stock MKI cable.. I doubt the 16v cable will be long enough. 

im using a mk2 rocco 16v cable with the later 4.6l mustang throttle on a bbm intake... all in a mk2. i had to make my own bracket for the cable to mount, but other than that it seems to work fine.
no pics at the moment... i can try to remember to take some tomorrow


----------



## VWeezly (Jul 5, 2005)

*Re: Short runner 16v turbo mustang throttle body opinions (ValveCoverGasket)*


_Quote, originally posted by *ValveCoverGasket* »_
im using a mk2 rocco 16v cable with the later 4.6l mustang throttle on a bbm intake... all in a mk2. i had to make my own bracket for the cable to mount, but other than that it seems to work fine.
no pics at the moment... i can try to remember to take some tomorrow

cool. I just ordered a 70mm high flow tb for a 4.6. I know i'll have to make some bracket to make it work. Shouldn't be tough though. Can't wait to see pics. http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## ValveCoverGasket (Mar 20, 2002)

*Re: Short runner 16v turbo mustang throttle body opinions (VWeezly)*

took a couple pictures, just have to get them off the camera tonight


----------



## misc.motorsports (Dec 2, 2006)

*Re: Short runner 16v turbo mustang throttle body opinions (ValveCoverGasket)*

here are some pics of one from a couple years ago in the car.

<center>
<br /><br />
<br /><br />
</center>


_Modified by misc.motorsports at 9:18 AM 11-30-2009_


----------



## ValveCoverGasket (Mar 20, 2002)

*Re: Short runner 16v turbo mustang throttle body opinions (misc.motorsports)*

is that a 5L throttle?


----------



## misc.motorsports (Dec 2, 2006)

*Re: Short runner 16v turbo mustang throttle body opinions (ValveCoverGasket)*

yup I believe it was a BBK for a 91 mustang 5.slow


----------



## 20B_envy (Mar 16, 2006)

I have a 2 pin TPS on my mustang tbody with a MK3 OBD2... will I have to switch management to make this work?


----------



## ValveCoverGasket (Mar 20, 2002)

*Re: Short runner 16v turbo mustang throttle body opinions (misc.motorsports)*


_Quote, originally posted by *misc.motorsports* »_yup I believe it was a BBK for a 91 mustang 5.slow


thats what i figured with the little tube coming off the side... i went with the 4.6l BBK because it seemed like a cleaner setup... turned out to be more expensive in the end though because you had to buy the TPS sensor separately


----------



## misc.motorsports (Dec 2, 2006)

*Re: Short runner 16v turbo mustang throttle body opinions (ValveCoverGasket)*

yeah this one came with the tps sensor and the idle control valve setup. I probably won't use the idle valve but it's there if I need it.


----------



## ValveCoverGasket (Mar 20, 2002)

*Re: Short runner 16v turbo mustang throttle body opinions (misc.motorsports)*

shots of my throttle setup


----------



## mcdub (Jun 19, 2005)

*Re: Short runner 16v turbo mustang throttle body opinions (ValveCoverGasket)*


_Quote, originally posted by *ValveCoverGasket* »_shots of my throttle setup



eny videos of that thing


----------



## VWeezly (Jul 5, 2005)

*Re: Short runner 16v turbo mustang throttle body opinions (ValveCoverGasket)*


_Quote, originally posted by *ValveCoverGasket* »_shots of my throttle setup


Good idea on the bracket for the tb cable. I'll have to do that.


----------



## ValveCoverGasket (Mar 20, 2002)

*Re: Short runner 16v turbo mustang throttle body opinions (VWeezly)*

the only issue, and i guess this has more to do with the cam thats on the side of the mustang throttle and not really the bracket, is that the range of motion of the pedal relative to the throttle body is sort of whacked... but it should be alright driveability wise


----------



## bonesaw (Aug 8, 2004)

*Re: Short runner 16v turbo mustang throttle body opinions (ValveCoverGasket)*

ran a 4.6 and kept breaking them. switched to obd1 vr havent had problems since. same experience as turbodub.


----------



## ValveCoverGasket (Mar 20, 2002)

*Re: Short runner 16v turbo mustang throttle body opinions (bonesaw)*


_Quote, originally posted by *bonesaw* »_ran a 4.6 and kept breaking them. switched to obd1 vr havent had problems since. same experience as turbodub.

what broke?


----------



## bonesaw (Aug 8, 2004)

*Re: Short runner 16v turbo mustang throttle body opinions (ValveCoverGasket)*

butterflys fall apart. Bought brand new throttle body, still happened. they are nice cause they are cheap, but junk compared to the VW ones.


----------



## ValveCoverGasket (Mar 20, 2002)

*Re: Short runner 16v turbo mustang throttle body opinions (bonesaw)*

that was the factory ford one?


----------



## VWeezly (Jul 5, 2005)

*Re: Short runner 16v turbo mustang throttle body opinions (ValveCoverGasket)*

I bought a ford racing 70mm... hope it doesn't break. That is odd.


----------



## bonesaw (Aug 8, 2004)

*Re: Short runner 16v turbo mustang throttle body opinions (VWeezly)*

factory ford 4.6L the 5.0 have the different style throttle cable.


----------



## VWeezly (Jul 5, 2005)

*Re: Short runner 16v turbo mustang throttle body opinions (bonesaw)*

I'm sure I'll be setting up my tb cable like VCG's.... his looks like mine.


----------



## artspeed (Dec 19, 2005)

*Re: Short runner 16v turbo mustang throttle body opinions (VWeezly)*

75mm Edelbrock Ford 5.0L Mustang TB with Ford TPS wired to my Electromotive Tec3. I am also using a OEM MK2 16V throttle cable with LOCAR Ford throttle end and aluminum ferrule.


----------



## turbodub (Jul 6, 2000)

*Re: Short runner 16v turbo mustang throttle body opinions (artspeed)*

i know nobody wants to listen and wants a big bad ford throttle body but it is not needed. not to mention they will break. its not really fords or edelbrocks fault its the 4cyl vw motors. the harmonics these motors put out shake them to death. i know from experience, bonesaw does, purple-pill does, lugnuts does, nate romero does!!! so my point yet again. cut the flange off weld a vr obd1 flange on and make some reliable power. if i and when my oem throttle body becomes the reason for me not making anymore power i will let you all know. but for now 680whp on the vr one seems ok to me


----------



## VWeezly (Jul 5, 2005)

*Re: Short runner 16v turbo mustang throttle body opinions (turbodub)*


_Quote, originally posted by *turbodub* »_i know nobody wants to listen and wants a big bad ford throttle body but it is not needed. not to mention they will break. its not really fords or edelbrocks fault its the 4cyl vw motors. the harmonics these motors put out shake them to death. i know from experience, bonesaw does, purple-pill does, lugnuts does, nate romero does!!! so my point yet again. cut the flange off weld a vr obd1 flange on and make some reliable power. if i and when my oem throttle body becomes the reason for me not making anymore power i will let you all know. but for now 680whp on the vr one seems ok to me









I know i'll switch when mine goes bad. I got a 70mm for cheap, so I'll try it out and see how it goes.


----------



## turbodub (Jul 6, 2000)

*FV-QR*


_Quote, originally posted by *VWeezly* »_
I know i'll switch when mine goes bad. I got a 70mm for cheap, so I'll try it out and see how it goes.


yeah its fun trying it out and having the throttle break at the track or on the road wide open and being stuck there waiting for a tow!


----------



## VWeezly (Jul 5, 2005)

*Re: FV-QR (turbodub)*

I bet that sucked. I'll have a spare vr one ready to go if anything happens.


----------



## misc.motorsports (Dec 2, 2006)

*Re: FV-QR (VWeezly)*

what falls apart on the throttle plate? do the screws just back out? and if so why not just locktite them in.


----------



## turbodub (Jul 6, 2000)

*FV-QR*


_Quote, originally posted by *misc.motorsports* »_what falls apart on the throttle plate? do the screws just back out? and if so why not just locktite them in.


butterfly has fallen off but most importantly the linkage to the cable breaks off the shaft. locktite wont help in that situation, a portable welder will though!


----------



## misc.motorsports (Dec 2, 2006)

*Re: FV-QR (turbodub)*

maybe a new shaft made out of stainless is in order.


----------



## purple-pill (Feb 2, 2003)

*Re: FV-QR (misc.motorsports)*


_Quote, originally posted by *misc.motorsports* »_what falls apart on the throttle plate? do the screws just back out? and if so why not just locktite them in.

I broke the shaft,s they break at the slit where the screw goes through. the factory spring is very light. They are hard to apply the throttle to, if you have the cable pull straight on it. i welded the factory linkage piece to my throttle.


----------



## misc.motorsports (Dec 2, 2006)

*Re: FV-QR (purple-pill)*

hey joel. long time no see. It's mark sutcliffe(red head) from lebanon. so how many times did you break the shaft? and what did you do to stop it? Also I never hear of mustang people breaking them.


----------



## purple-pill (Feb 2, 2003)

*Re: FV-QR (misc.motorsports)*

i dont know what causes it....whould have to be harmonics or something. fix? nothing just keep replacing it till i make a different manifold with a different throttle body.


----------



## misc.motorsports (Dec 2, 2006)

*Re: FV-QR (purple-pill)*

haha thats a great fix. Well what do you plan on switching to? any other brand that holds up better?


----------



## bonesaw (Aug 8, 2004)

*Re: FV-QR (misc.motorsports)*

obd1 VR


----------



## VWeezly (Jul 5, 2005)

*Re: Short runner 16v turbo mustang throttle body opinions (VWeezly)*

so I got the 70mm 5.0 tb... anyone have more pics of their throttle body cable brackets?


----------



## Autoboost-tech (Dec 27, 2009)

*Re: Short runner 16v turbo mustang throttle body opinions (VWeezly)*

I welded a different arm on my factory 5.0 t-body for the stock VW pull point, been running for years this way with no problems ever!










_Modified by Autoboost-tech at 12:08 PM 4-26-2010_


----------



## VWeezly (Jul 5, 2005)

*Re: Short runner 16v turbo mustang throttle body opinions (Autoboost-tech)*

cool! any more yall?


----------



## VWeezly (Jul 5, 2005)

Anyone had any issues with the mk2 cable not pulling the throttle open all the way wit a mustang tb? Has anyone welded the little vw curved throttle piece to the mustang tb?


----------



## j.burton50 (Oct 20, 2008)

VWeezly said:


> Anyone had any issues with the mk2 cable not pulling the throttle open all the way wit a mustang tb? Has anyone welded the little vw curved throttle piece to the mustang tb?


  read a couple posts above genius


----------



## VWeezly (Jul 5, 2005)

I welded a bracket and figured it out because I am a genius


----------



## veedubbermike (Jun 10, 2012)

*awesome!*



turbodub said:


> i know nobody wants to listen and wants a big bad ford throttle body but it is not needed. not to mention they will break. its not really fords or edelbrocks fault its the 4cyl vw motors. the harmonics these motors put out shake them to death. i know from experience, bonesaw does, purple-pill does, lugnuts does, nate romero does!!! so my point yet again. cut the flange off weld a vr obd1 flange on and make some reliable power. if i and when my oem throttle body becomes the reason for me not making anymore power i will let you all know. but for now 680whp on the vr one seems ok to me


Thanks for answering my question about the mustang tb... i will just get an oem tb ported and polished with the valve trimmed down. can you help me with ideas for my mk3 2.0 t3 turbo set up. i got a custom tig welder guy to make all pipes and manifolds. my turbo is garrett 48ar 60 trim. really wondering what the best piggy back systems there are and do i even need to chip my ecu. or will the piggyback reflash my stock ecu?
WHAT SHOULD I DO???


----------



## REPOMAN (May 3, 2001)

I've had my Ford MotorSports 80mm T/B on since 2007 and still runs great. made 458hp on pump gas w/GT3076R conservitive timing. Short Runner High Velocity. 
2" out of turbo, 2.5" pipe to 3" into water I/C 3"out water I/C, 3 & 5/32" T/b.
I made a custom Bracket that holds the I/C and the Throttle cable. I use the Ford TPS.


----------

